# Humming Bird



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

well I just finished her up today and hoping to go out tomrrow and try it out for the first time. I took my 383c off my boat and made it usable for ice fishing. That way i didnt have to buy a handheld gps. let me know what you guys think thanks nick


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

its saves money, lets us know how it works out fer ya..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks awesome, get us some pics of it on the ice!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If ya wanna wait until Wednesday, Crappie1962 and I may be out on Berlin, waters edge(ice) permitting! You could join us. It looks good, alot like my setup, which I'm sure it is....


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am going to hit a pond tomrrow sometime and see how it work


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I did a similar thing with a Matrix 17. it works pretty good so far. Took a while to get the settings right tho. But i can see a pin-min in the RTS window. After fishing at wingfoot with it in the clear water iv determined that it does work since i could see the fish under me and on the screen too. I took it to berlin and could see my jig and fish looking at it i assume they were walleyes. But couldnt figure out how to get them to eat it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i think it looks great! im sure it will work fine. i would just have one question, about the transducer. just that it needs to point straight down. i cant see what it looks like or how you rigged it.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i bought one of humming birds ice ducers its just like a vex transducer


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I like it!! Let us know how it works!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> i bought one of humming birds ice ducers its just like a vex transducer


ahhh..i should have known, now that i take a second look at the float. good luck with it!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I did the same thing with my Lowrance 522c. The only problem I have had so far is that the with the gps up and running it drains the battery in just a few hours. I finally found out how to turn it off. That should make my battery last longer. If you dont need the gps then I would say shut it off. If you really want it then carry an extra battery or two. The 522 has the flasher setting on it and works great. Suggestion is turn the color line to night fishing setting.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bischoff, 
As you know, I know have the same unit. I found that if you use the second dimness setting, you'll get a few extra hrs out of the battery!(when out in the sun, like on a bucket...it won't work......too dim) I use the full sonar feature on mine as opposed to the flasher feature.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

I did this last year with my unit. I use cabellas 12v battery it last all day an then some. I even use the battery on my 12 footer to cut down on weight. The set up is great for the ice increases your catch big time. I mostly use the full sonar. you will be able to pick up small jigs.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

so i have a humm 525 model, 

the website sais there is an iceducer available for about 90 bucks.

i would also need a rechargeable battery. is that all? 

and i know how to work a vex, how does this compare as far as visual interface?
does it have something similar to the lines on a vertical scale that flash in real time?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i used mine for the first time today a loved it so much better than a vex i can mark spots where i catch fish. so glad i did it. if you look on ebay i got mine for about 81 and you will need a box to mount it.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

McMish said:


> so i have a humm 525 model,
> 
> the website sais there is an iceducer available for about 90 bucks.
> 
> ...


I went to Cabelas and they had the ice transducer for my 788 CI for $69.00 I beleive it may take the same transducer..?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

nick99 said:


> well I just finished her up today and hoping to go out tomrrow and try it out for the first time. I took my 383c off my boat and made it usable for ice fishing. That way i didnt have to buy a handheld gps. let me know what you guys think thanks nick


Looks great..! I set mine up the same way except I am using a 788 CI. Do you guys like the flasher mode for ice fishing or the full radar view you use when soft water fishing?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i dont use the flasher i use the sonar screen


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i used the normal transducer. you just have to make sure it is pointing the right direction and level. I screwed mine to a little strip of wood and clamped a small piece of pipe insulation to the wood. it floats nicely. and i only used things i found in the garage for free.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

whats the difference in a normal transducer and an iceducer? 

other than the beam degree.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have used both screens on my Lowrance 522 haven't made my mind up which one I like better yet. I do like when I use the sonar screen that it has the split zoom and I can still see the whole water column.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

I mounted mine on a piece of wood and put in an old back pack. i m having problems putting picks on computer or else id post one. I did buy an extra base with ice transducer. so i didnt have to remove base on boat.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

The ice transducer makes it nice to not have to angle it and mount it to a board and I didn't want to take mine off my boat.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

here a pic of my finder


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

thats exactly what im going to do now. 

thanks for the picture.

anyone have a picture of the screen while using it?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

In sonar mode, it will look just as it does on the boat!


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I think the only difference between the ice ducer and the normal one is the length of the cord and the shape of the ducer. an ice one is bell shaped and the normal one is kind of flat. Next time im out i might see if i can try and do 3 things at once and video how it works.

James


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i do ill post it when i get home


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

heres the pic when i go out this weekend i will take a vid also of it working want to try out my iphones video.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

nice,

so if im reading that screen right the red line is the hard bottom and the bar 1/8th the screen up from that is a fish indication? 

and you get about a 4 second history on the screen on the left?


----------

